

Ask HN: Apply to dev jobs with little experience of the language required? - MonkoftheFunk


======
ghostdiver
Look for explicit statement in job offer or just send question before
applying, I did that many times and usually got some response. If you don't
get any response then it means that it was not worth applying anyway. :)

~~~
MonkoftheFunk
What kind of statement, and question? Thanks for your experience on the
matter.

~~~
ghostdiver
"Java or C++" is such type of key phrase/statement, but there are other ones,
depends on job profile you are looking for. Front end devs should rather avoid
job offers, which mention some particular javascript library as an must have
requirement.

Question is simple: I don't have a lot of professional experience in required
language/technology, but (here goes something interesting about you), should I
apply to your job offer?

------
MonkoftheFunk
Is it worth trying? Should you show at home learning and dev of the Lang? Do
you only apply as intermediate or junior regardless of other development
experience?

------
thenerdfiles
Depends. Startups likely will not have the flexibility to allow for R&D. Large
companies likely will have the financial flexibility for R&D, and will expect
you to publish/share your discoveries.

There's also all sorts of circumstantial conditions for which anyone would
hire you, for instance, if you have a radically unique background that no one
could possibly let walk out the door.

~~~
MonkoftheFunk
So unique experience may trump skill requirements, just need to make it clear
how it can benifit them, thanks

~~~
thenerdfiles
Indeed. If you've solved a generally applicable problem of computer science,
you can leverage that. If you've solved a generally applicable problem of
computer science within a tech stack that aligns with the [EDIT: company in
question], all the more power to you and the likelihood that they will want to
hear what you have to say _as an expert_ on the subject.

